# Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?



## DerBull (24. Mai 2012)

Sorry für diese Anfängerfrage, aber bin halt noch Anfänger...

Wie handhabt Ihr das beim Ansitzangeln jeglicher Art (bei mir Hauptsächlich forelle & aal aber auch mal hecht) mit dem Schnurbügel? Offen oder geschlossen?

Habe schon viel gelesen von wegen das man auf jedenfall beim forellenangeln wenn man mit einer Rute aktiv fischt, bei den anderen ruten (grund/oder pose) die schnurbügel öffnen soll, damit die fische keinen wiederstand spüren!? Soweit auch klar...

Hab aber dazu gelesen das die Schnur dann am griff mit einem gummiband eingeklemmt wird etc. 

Wie handhabt ihr das ganze in der Praxis?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Das ist mir alles zu viel Schnickschnack mit dem einklemmen usw. Mache einfach den Bügel zu egal welchen Fisch ich angeln will....das mit dem Bügel offen lassen ist eher was aus Opas Zeiten Es gibt ja auch Freilaufrollen.


----------



## Xamoro (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Kommt drauf an ob du mit Grundblei oder Pose fischst.
Bei der Pose kannst den Bügel immer offen lassen.
Beim Grundanglen machst den Bügel zu das du die Schnur auf spannung halten kannst. Da Öffnest du dann aber die Bremse, das der Fisch schnur nehmen kann.
Wenn du einen Biss hast zudrehen und anschlagen.


----------



## Karpfen1 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

mit dem bremse zudrehen is aber auch nicht der hit meiner meinung nach!! was macht man wenn mann einen größeren fisch am anderen ende hat und du drehst mal kurz zu weit zu?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Nicht zu weit zudrehen und Spule beim Anhieb festhalten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das ist mir alles zu viel Schnickschnack mit dem einklemmen usw. Mache einfach den Bügel zu egal welchen Fisch ich angeln will....das mit dem Bügel offen lassen ist eher was aus Opas Zeiten Es gibt ja auch Freilaufrollen.



Dann wirst du, im Gegensatz zu Opa, so einige Fische nicht bekommen....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Beim Grundangeln ist ne vernünftige Freilaufrolle besser als das man sich irgendeine Rolle schnappt und die Bremse aufdreht^^ Fisch kann abziehn, kurze Kurbelumdrehung und dann kann man schon drilln. Die Bremseinstellung vom Freilauf ist auch eigentlich feiner.

Mit Pose übrigens nehme ich immer eine normale Rolle mit geschlossenen Bügel und verliere so gut wie nie Fische dadurch...nicht mal vorsichtige Zander.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Beim Grundangeln ist ne vernünftige Freilaufrolle besser als das man sich irgendeine Rolle schnappt und die Bremse aufdreht^^ Fisch kann abziehn, kurze Kurbelumdrehung und dann kann man schon drilln. Die Bremseinstellung vom Freilauf ist auch eigentlich feiner.



Wer sagt denn, daß man die Bremse aufdreht? Man öffnet den Bügel und die Bremse bleibt eingestellt. Abgesehen davon, daß ein Freilaufgetriebe bei jeder Rolle ein Schwachpunkt ist, ist kein Freilauf so sensibel wie eine frei ablaufende Schnur, und es gibt Situationen, in denen es genau darauf ankommt.


----------



## DerBull (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Es geht mir auch um eine normale stationäre Rolle...ich besitze gar keine Freilaufrolle!
Also einfach nur den Rollenbügel öffnen und nichts bin gummiband usw? dann ab und zu ein blick auf die pose werfen wenn man nebenbei aktiv fischt!?


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

wundert mich, dass noch keiner die frage nach fluss oder see gestellt hat.
offene rolle am rhein ist einfach super...


----------



## pike-81 (25. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!
Wenn Du nur den Bugel öffnest, kann sich ein Schnurbogen bilden, oder die Schnur verfängt sich evtl. im Kraut oder sonstigen Hindernissen. Ein Gummiband oder ein Schnurclip zwischen Rolle und dem ersten Ring hält die Schnur schön straff. Je nach Wind und Sensibilität kannst Du mehr oder weniger Schnur unter dem Gummiband festklemmen.
Mit offener Bremse würde ich die Rute niemals ablegen. Die Gefahr, im Eifer des Gefechts einen Fehler zu machen, ist einfach zu groß.
Petri


----------



## dosenelch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Macht ihr beim Biss den Bügel grundsätzlich auf?


----------



## allrounder13 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Beim Biss mache ich den bügel zu und drille den fisch...
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz...


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, daß man die Bremse aufdreht? Man öffnet den Bügel und die Bremse bleibt eingestellt. Abgesehen davon, daß ein Freilaufgetriebe bei jeder Rolle ein Schwachpunkt ist, ist kein Freilauf so sensibel wie eine frei ablaufende Schnur, und es gibt Situationen, in denen es genau darauf ankommt.



|good:


----------



## black bull (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Macht ihr beim Biss den Bügel grundsätzlich auf?






wenn du auf vorsichtige fische angelst wie zander dann lass die den köder schlucken...du musst jeden fisch nen mom geben um den köder richtig zu nehmen...Beispiel beim hecht ca 10sek und beim zander 2 min ....


----------



## Knispel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Was mach ich denn jetzt, meine Rollen zum Ansitzangeln haben weder Bügel noch Bremse ;+|kopfkrat#c


----------



## dosenelch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Beim Biss mache ich den bügel zu und drille den fisch...
> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz...




Klar, wenn du ihn von vornherein auf lässt. Manche machen es wohl auch andersrum. Wobei ich mal nen Beitrag zum Forellenangeln mit Auwa Thiemann gesehen habe, wo er diesbezüglich zwischen Kunst- und Naturködern unterscheidet. Bei ersteren kurbelt man demnach nach dem ersten Biss einfach weiter, damit dieser keine Zeit hat, den Köder genauer zu inspizieren und ihn weiter zu reizen. Wenn der Fisch dann noch ein zweites oder drittes Mal zupackt, setzt man den Anhieb. Bei Naturködern, so der Tip, öffnet man beim ersten Biss den Bügel und lässt den Fisch Schnur nehmen. Sobald man merkt, dass er sich mit dem Köder dreht, wird der Anhieb gesetzt. 

Macht wahrscheinlich jeder anders.


----------



## dnz (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Das mit dem Schnurbügel öffnen kenn ich nur vom Sbirolino Angeln auf Forellen, wie bereits erwähnt. Ich denke nicht, dass jemand so schnell sein kann bei nem Run (welcher Fisch auch immer) schnell den Schnurbügel zu öffnen, den Fisch ziehen zu lassen und dann irgendwann den Anschlag zu setzen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Bremse nicht komplett aufgedreht ist.


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Beim Hechtangeln habe ich immer den Bügel offen, damit er erstmal abziehen kann. Habe auch vor ein paar Tagen wieder die Bestätigung dafür bekommen, als wir einen Hecht sahen, der einen Weißfisch schnappte. Er brauchte mehrere Minuten um den Fisch zu drehen. Am Tag danach, beim Hechtansitz mit Köderfisch war das Szenario auch, dass beim Anschlag kurz nach dem Biss der Fisch zwar schön von den Hechtzähnen zerschnitten war, jedoch der Hecht nicht gehakt war. Als ich wieder warf dauerte es keine 30 Sekunden bis der Bursche wieder gebissen hatte. Dieses mal lies ich ihn aber abziehen und wartete. Erst zog er ab, blieb dann stehen. Als er dann wieder weiter wollte Schlug ich an. Der Haken saß perfekt im Maul, ohne zu tief zu sitzen.

Beim Zanderangeln mache ich es im Prinzip genau so, nur, dass ich da eben leichtere Posen verwende.
Das ganze gilt natürlich nur für stehende Gewässer.

Am Fluß wird eher die Stellfischrute genutzt und dann ein Haargummi zum Schnur einhängen, aber auch offener Bügel.

Die Baitrunnerfunktion meiner Rollen nutze ich nur beim Karpfenangeln oder mit Wurm auf Grund, aber dann auch mit absolut freiem Abzug und Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Toto1980 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Könnte sich vielleicht einer mal die Mühe machen und das grafisch verfassen, mit dem Haargummi??


----------



## marcus7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn jetzt, meine Rollen zum Ansitzangeln haben weder Bügel noch Bremse ;+|kopfkrat#c




Würd sagen weiter Rotaugen stippen?#h


----------



## marcus7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, daß man die Bremse aufdreht? Man öffnet den Bügel und die Bremse bleibt eingestellt. Abgesehen davon, daß ein Freilaufgetriebe bei jeder Rolle ein Schwachpunkt ist, ist kein Freilauf so sensibel wie eine frei ablaufende Schnur, und es gibt Situationen, in denen es genau darauf ankommt.




Genau so siehts aus #6,

was beim Zander-/Aalangeln noch etwas weniger Wiederstand bietet als die Gummiclip-Methode ist ein Ü-Ei Einhängebissanzeiger, den man nach leichtem straffen der Schnur mit offenem Bügel auf den Boden legt (unterhalb der Rolle auf die Schnur).
So dass der Fisch bei einem Biss nur das Ü-Ei ein kleines Stück über den (möglichst hindernissfreien) Boden ziehen muss, so dass die Schnur aus dem Ü-Ei Einhänger herausgleitet und er ungehindert bei offenem Bügel abziehen kann.

Ja ich weiß hört sich umständlich an, ist aber kinderleicht.

Diese Forellensee-Fahrradklingel-Bissanzeiger haben auch praktisch 0 Widerstand und zudem noch eine akkustische Bissanzeige.


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Würd sagen weiter Rotaugen stippen?#h


 
Mit einer Centrepin kann man aber auch gut Karpfen und Hechte fischen - eine Bremse und einen Schnurfangbügel braucht man nicht unbedingt.


----------



## marcus7 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mit einer Centrepin kann man aber auch gut Karpfen und Hechte fischen - eine Bremse und einen Schnurfangbügel braucht man nicht unbedingt.




Ja das mag sein, ist nur etwas am Thema vorbei ;-)


----------



## thanatos (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

mit geschloßner bremse und bügel könnte es schnell das gerät kosten.
selbst angle ich mit eingestellter bremse und offnem bügel.um zu 
verhindern das noch schnur abläuft habe ich einhängeclips die mit schnur
am boden fixiert werden.schnurlänge etwa bis 10 cm unter der rute ,für
stillwasser mit ball und für strömung mit festigkeitsverstellung.kann
man auch mit glöckchen oder knicklicht kombinieren


----------



## DerBull (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Hat denn wer vll. mal eine Zeichnung oder besser noch ein Foto von seiner konstruktion, wie bei offenem Bügel die schnur nicht vom Wind/Ströumung von der Rolle abgezogen wird und sich ein riesiger Schnurbogen bildet?


----------



## dnz (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

So mach ich das immer. Das rote is das Gummi, da wird die Schnur einfach hinter geklemmt. Den Bügel an der Rolle musst dir geöffnet vorstellen, da hab ich kein anderes Bild gefunden auf die Schnelle.


----------



## astra2016v (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Ich denke es ist von vielen faktoren abhängig, vom Gewässer, von der Methode vom Zielfisch etc....
Such dir vielleicht ma nen erfahrenen Angler an deinem Gewässer und frag ihn mal.


----------



## thanatos (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*



dnz schrieb:


> So mach ich das immer. Das rote is das Gummi, da wird die Schnur einfach hinter geklemmt. Den Bügel an der Rolle musst dir geöffnet vorstellen, da hab ich kein anderes Bild gefunden auf die Schnelle.



zeichnung ist nicht ganz richtig ,die schnur sollte genau gegen-
über der spule fixiert werden sonst könnte der wind noch
was runter blasen.(eigne erfahrung).#6


----------



## dnz (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Das stimmt, der Winkel der Schnur von der Rolle zum Blank sollte 90° sein. War ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Darauf kommt man beim ausprobieren aber (hoffentlich) selbst  .


----------



## thomas72 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Gehört beim Ansitzangeln der Schnurbügel geöffnet?*

Hallo,
der Theorie von D1985 kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen.
Bügel offen, aus Opas Zeiten.
Und selbst wenn, was ist daran verkehrt?
Kein Freilauf der Welt wird so widerstandsfrei ablaufen, wie die Schnur vom geöffneten Rollenbügel.
Ich fische selbst mit geöffnetem Bügel und eingeklemmter Schnurschlaufe vor allem auf Zander.
Nur wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt, z.B. bei zu starker Strömung oder wenns richtig weht, kommt der Freilauf rein.
Auf Karpfen hingegen fische ich nur mit aktiviertem Freilauf.


Gruß

Thomas


----------

